# im new to saltwater...



## nuthingspecial (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi,
Im new to saltwater fish. I saw this fish at my lfs called a Volitan Lionfish. It looked really nice and I was wondering what I would need to keep it nice an healty.
thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

you'll need a very large tank to start. you will also need a lot of equipment. heres a link to sopme useful sites.

http://www.elmersaquarium.com/c204marineintro.htm
http://www.petstation.com/swbegin.html
http://coco.essortment.com/howtosetupsa_rine.htm

u might also consider purchasing some good books on the topic. the book The Consious Aquarist is a good one. i think info on that book is in the first link. 

also, your lion fish will get vary large and will eat pretty much anything taht fits into its mouth. so if ur thinking of tank mates, you will need large ones. and i dontknow if u know this, but lion fish have venomous spines, so care will need to be taken when handeling them. heres some info on the Volitian Lionfish

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/marine/lions/blacklion.php
http://www.solodvds.com/saltwater_index.asp?Name=Volitan+Lionfish,+Colored&link=Lions&ID=43

also, if u want a smaller lionfish, you may consider getting a Dwarf Lionfish:
http://www.amonline.net.au/fishes/fishfacts/fish/dbrachyp.htm


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

u are going to need a tank and saltwater, minium of 50g tank, nothing less. lol


just messin, read up on this: very good article for beginners:

http://www.reefcentral.com/modules.php?s=&name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=1


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Also a fishless cycle is a must... read read read read read... and read some more... this hobby is tough when you start out but its well worth it.


----------



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

yea there is a lot of research to do when you get in this hobby but its well worth it (although it never gets cheap). the more the know the less money you spend though, trial and error does NOT work.


----------

